# NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20"



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

Not sure if you have seen this or not but i loved them! 
20x8.5 and 20x9.5 in silver. YUM!


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" ([email protected])*

They look ok but I would want then with out the rivets.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" (TDELTA)*

They're two piece, and as a result lower weight. That means the rivets are functional.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" ([email protected])*

cool!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" ([email protected])*

Very nice!!!


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" (GLI_Man)*

Whats the BBS wheel with the dark center in the rack above the audi? Those would look so hot on the wifes Passat......


----------



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" (w00ht)*

That is the RGR in Diamond Black! Email if you are interested!!!


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" ([email protected])*

Matt Please check your IM.


----------



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" (w00ht)*

You will have an email soon!


----------



## ebenke (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" ([email protected])*

What would a set of these run? I have a set of 18's now and they are incredible.


----------



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

*Re: NEW Pic of BBS LM's in 20" (ebenke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebenke* »_What would a set of these run? I have a set of 18's now and they are incredible.










$5860 Retail
Email me if you are interested!!


----------



## EuroBora (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi
Do these wheels fit straight on without any arch mods?
Thanks in advance
P.S. my car is a 05 A6 avant with dynamic air suspension.


----------



## EuroBora (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh and could you tell me what the ET is
Thanks again


----------



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (EuroBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroBora* »_Hi
Do these wheels fit straight on without any arch mods?
Thanks in advance
P.S. my car is a 05 A6 avant with dynamic air suspension.

No fender mods required on stock suspension settings and ET is 38mm


----------



## EuroBora (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for that quick reply!!


----------



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (EuroBora)*

No Problem... does that mean you want to make a quick purchase???


----------



## EuroBora (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I do but the bank manager dosen't


----------

